# Strange Waking Times



## Tarynsgate (Sep 25, 2010)

Hi everyone 

I just got my hedgie Roxie, two days ago. Been leaving her be in her home with the occasional peek at her just to check how she's doing.

Now I've seen time and again on the forums that hedgies are nocturnal. But for some reason Roxie seems to be asleep at night and I found her awake at 11 am in the morning being rather awake and active-ish through to about 2pm then she went back to sleep. Its 11PM now and she's still asleep? 

She's about 7 1/2 weeks old now and the breeder told me that they tend to sleep A LOT at this age, so I was just wondering what is the general time hedgies are supposed to be awake? 

On a side note, is it normal for them to go scurry into a corner the moment they can see you watching them eat? 

Thanks for any advice


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

I have no experience with babies that young, my youngest was roughly 20 weeks old so I can't say for sure but I think young hogs tend to be out at more random times than when they are adults, probably because they sleep a lot. I think also in some cases some hogs have no problem being out during the daylight, I was going to ask that maybe she might be blind, but she can obviously see you if she scurries away from her food when you peek at her.

As for that, 2 days isn't a whole lot of time for her to get use to you, she's going to be pretty shy and such since its a new home, new smells and new things. So I'd say after awhile she probably won't care if you're watching her eat, though some hogs can and always will be very shy, but I'd chalked it up to her being in a new home, good that you know she's eating, some babies go on hunger strikes when relocating.

In general when I leave my guys alone for the day, they tend to wake between 9pm and 11pm, it depends on when I turn my room lights out and when I put up their blackout curtain. My boy Loki won't come out until there is total darkness, my girl Hester will come out about 10:30 even if the lights are on, though she'll go pout in the corner until I turn them off. She did to me the other night, was sitting here at 10:30, had the lights going, heard a sound and looked over and she was in the doorway of her house, sniffing and staring at me.

But I wouldn't worry, if she's eating, drinking and being active, sounds like she's having a good time and doing well with readjusting.


----------



## Tarynsgate (Sep 25, 2010)

Phew, that's a relief  I thought she might be sick/disoriented or something.

Thanks Puffers315


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Babies haven't read the manual yet so don't realize when they normally should be sleeping. :lol:


----------



## horge (Sep 24, 2010)

My 6-week old doesn't seem to know when it's night or day,
taking 2+hour naps, then kibble and drink, then back to zzzz's.
I expect come to follow a more conservative nocturnal sked as
she grows up. Maybe one day, she'll even come to learn that 
my hands aren't a litter pan.

As long as she's gaining some weight, I'm not too worried.


----------



## Tarynsgate (Sep 25, 2010)

Mine's sort of following a sort of schedule now that's kinda like yours, at least according to what my brother says, since I'm only at home at night due to work. Gets up, runs, eats, poos (a lot) then sleeps. Rinse and repeat. 

I'm just glad she's starting to get immune to the highway and neighbor's noises, she doesn't jump every time she hears something now.


----------

